
Linux World Map - Deprecated
http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-world-map.html
======
chao-
It would have been more interesting if the sizes had been based on some
approximation of downloads/users/market share. The xkcd map, although a guess
in some places, attempted to be grounded in something empirical.

~~~
etcet
> approximation of downloads/users/market share

do such metrics exist?

------
Symmetry
Neat, but not nearly as cool as the original XKCD map since that one actually
had real size correspondence.

------
sciurus
Most of this is quite clever, but "The Great Communist Empire of Ubuntu" seems
a bit over the top.

------
demallien
Looks like I spend most of my time navigating (or should that be 'grinding'?)
in the northern hemisphere.

------
pstack
Be honest -- how long did you stare at the map, trying to figure out where
your country was, before you realized it was not based on real world
geography?

I spent a good fifteen seconds, minimum. :)

~~~
JacobAldridge
I didn't, but then I'm familiar with the social network map the OP referenced
so I kinda had a head start on knowing it wasn't real world based -
<http://xkcd.com/802/>

------
squeezingswirls
It could have been a funny map but every time someone tries to relate Linux
with communism or other totalitarianism $deity kills a $pet.

Once and for all: Linux is about Freedom!

------
viyyer
Wonder where android would fit in this picture ?

~~~
sciurus
It would be much too large for this picture.

------
asolove
How did they leave off "Upstream vendor"?

